# Mantua 3d range



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

I have heard of this range, but never been to it. Anyone know where I can get info? Exact location, price, hours, etc?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Look up Brigham City Bowmen.
There is a charity shoot today. Headed up shortly.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry about the brief reply up above. I was just getting ready to leave.
Directions from Brigham City. Take the first Mantua exit and then take the first right.
That will take you west to a T. At the T make a left and keep going straight. You should run right into it. The sign at the range says $5.00 for non-members.
Again I would contact Brigham City Bowmen if you have any questions.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.brighambowmen.com/


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Why would they hold their 3d tournament the same dates as the bowcast at the bird? That's some crappy timing, I would like to go to their shoot.
Are non members welcome to go and shoot anytime, just pay the five bucks?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

They actually planned their shoot dates long before Bowcast did... kind of a standing date with the Brigham Bowmen... Bowcast is all up in arms changing sponsors, owners, dates, targets, etc...


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Chuck;426073
Are non members welcome to go and shoot anytime said:


> Is there a five dollar fee to go shoot for non-members?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck said:


> Are non members welcome to go and shoot anytime, just pay the five bucks?


Yes they can.


----------

